# Oak Mantle



## LeeDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This is my first post on the site. I've been following for a long time and enjoy reading all the posts so I figured I'd join in. I'm a trim carpenter from New Jersey, been doing this work for about 30 years and I work for a local company as well as having a side business that I ran full time until a few years ago when work dried up.

I thought I would share a few pics of an oak mantle I did a while back for a client of mine. These pics were taken before the marble shelf and hearth were installed and the stain applied.

Thanks for looking!

Lee


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work! Looks like you got really good fits on your returns.


----------



## LeeDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you MNsawyergp. I had a lot of fun building this, I enjoy stuff like this.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nicely done. Fireplaces are still one of my favorite things to do. 

Mike Darr


----------

